# How Much???



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just been browsing a well known site that sells military equipment that isn't goldwomans







and just seen they are asking Â£79.99 for one of these

























They can't be serious can they?????


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I saw a stall at the big Peterborough antiques fair in the summer that had 3 Vostocks,tank dia,l paratrooper etc....

Â£145 each


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Yes, the prices on that site do seem a bit rich







.

Didn't someone report one in a Leeds shop which would rush you Â£200+







.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Worth every penny. I need to charge more.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> Worth every penny. I need to charge more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Just been browsing a well known site that sells military equipment that isn't goldwomans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Â£34 new on another UK vendor site, but strangely attracting higher bids on occasions on ebay! One chap in particular on ebay regularly attracts higher than average prices.

Julian


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Just been browsing a well known site that sells military equipment that isn't goldwomans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better yet - buy it now on offer on that place for Â£29. How can we identify those willing to part with Â£80!!! Christmas is coming


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Roy said:


> Worth every penny. I need to charge more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


RLT Sales Site 30 Christmases hence;

"These Vostoks are NOS and may have some marks on the case due to storage."


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I would willingly sell my house and all my children to buy such a fine watch...

No, hang on, already done that...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That is crazy money







We should see if we can find the highest listing


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Theres a Sekonda / Poljot alarm with a buy-it-now of $300


----------

